# Fish Pooping Intestines?



## Pr0styles (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello all,

Fairly new member here. I have a 75g tank, cycled, parameters are fine. I noticed something this morning while feeding them (the lights were off) hanging from his rear and just moved on assuming it was his natural business, when I got home today and got a closer look it actually seems like he is pooping out his intestines, though I have also watched him use the bathroom regularly with this thing hanging out. I am not sure what it is or even how to treat it, a quick google search led me to 'Camallanus Worms' however the pictures people are posting seem to have actual worms hanging out of the fish and I don't have anything looking like that right now. I have taken some pictures in hopes someone can lead me in the right direction. Also, there are several 5 more cichlids in the tank, no real aggression. He is swimming and acting normal, greeting me at the tank showing no signs of sickness either.


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Could be Camallanus Worms, but not to the point of worms hanging out yet(?) 
Fenbendazole, Levamisole HCI, and praziquantel are some treattment options for various worms and/or nematodes.
Prazi - Pro (praziquantel) is very safe , may start with that so that if it is Camallanus worms it may prevent them from reproducing 
and having more of an infestation.
Levamisole HCI is also a safe & effective treatment, I mentioned Prazi-Pro 1st because it seems (to me) more readily available.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Could be worms indeed that put pressure on the intestines. Or just a prolapsed anus.

Treat in quarantine.

Prazi does not work against camallus or nematodes for that matter. It works for trematodes (flukes) and tape worms only.

Use levamisole for good results.

Fish dont like levamisole. If used in the main tank darken it for a few days. Your fish will be terrified for some time.


----------



## Pr0styles (Jan 24, 2015)

Seems to be coming out more today by a bit. Still no sign of warms, am I to assume this is prolapsed anus and see what happens? Being that it is coming out I feel that going back in is out of the questions, still coming up to the tank wanting to eat.


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

My bad  thought I read someone posted their experience having success using prazi against nematodes too.
My thinking was that its safe enough until the exact diagnosis is known.
Did say levamisole though. :thumb:
Hopefully the op's fish recovers! :thumb:


----------

